# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  E verteta mbi termetin ne Haiti dhe uraganin Katrina

## number

Paktin të cilin banorët e Haitit kanë lidhur me djallin është shkaku për tërmetin katastrofal të Haitit, konsideron prifti konservator amerikan Pat Robertson.

Banorët e Haitit kanë qenë nën robëri të francezëve e filloi sqarimin e vet Robertsoni dhe thekson se ata deshën pavarësi andaj lidhën pakt me djallin.  thekson Robertson.

Banorët e Haitit pavarësinë e tyre e fituan në  vitin 1804. Robertson pohon se prej atëherë tragjeditë skanë të ndalur.

Paraprakishtë ky evengjelist kontraverz u veçua edhe me deklaratat ku publikisht i lidhi katastrofat natyrore dhe sulmet terroriste me legalizimin e abortit në SHBA. Atëherë ai vlerësoi se Zoti i ndëshkoi amerikanët me uraganin Katrina i cili goditi Nju Orlleansin dhe vrau më shumë se 1.800 njerëz, Robertson theksoi se amerikanët kanë vra më shumë se 40 milionë fëmijë të palindur.

Me citat prej Dhjatës së Vjetër për atë se çka do tu ndodh atyre që derdhin gjak të pafajshëm, abortin e potencoi se arsyje për shkaktimin e uraganit

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Po te adhurosh Gurin Lopen Delen Dhe ku ta di un se cfare adhurojn banoret e asajt zone doemos do ket shkatrrim si ne kine... ku nuk reshtin cunamet dhe termetet e shumta . Esht llogjike dhe sesht nevoja e nje prifti patetik dhe qesharak tna trregoj mbi existencen e fuqis se mbinatyrshme te Zotit i cili shkatrron cdo gje pa meshir nqs  nuk adhurohet ai i vetem dhe pa shok  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ca jan keto perralla qe lexojm ne forum se lat kokrren e namit

----------


## shiu2008

Ta mbeshtes mendimin , edhe atje ku bien zjarret , apo termetet vit per vit , apo dalin njerezit djegin dyqanet e njeri tjetrit neper rrug e ka fajin besimi ne dele, gur apo gomar .

----------


## xfiles

shyqyr qe na ndriçuat se do vdisnim injorant.

----------


## iktuus

> Po te adhurosh Gurin Lopen Delen Dhe ku ta di un se cfare adhurojn banoret e asajt zone doemos do ket shkatrrim si ne kine... ku nuk reshtin cunamet dhe termetet e shumta . Esht llogjike dhe sesht nevoja e nje prifti patetik dhe qesharak tna trregoj mbi existencen e fuqis se mbinatyrshme te Zotit i cili shkatrron cdo gje pa meshir nqs  nuk adhurohet ai i vetem dhe pa shok


_TI PO QE JE ZERI I TE VERTETES...pa  ty nuk ka progres...
O JU DHJEFSHA TEMEN...  se lat nam cdo gje e lidhni me ceshtjen e zotit._

----------


## niku-nyc

Eshte e cuditshme sepse kur Napoleoni dergoj mbi 60, 000 trupa Franceze qe ne ate periudhe ishin ushtria me e forte ne Evrope. E gjith ushtria Franceze ne Haiti u shkaterrua nga ethet e verdha qe quhet "Yellow Fever" dmth kjo gje e kapi sa erdhen ne ishull pa filluar luften tamam.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dhe une qe mendova se kjo tragjedi nuk kishte lidhje me Fenë.Jo ore,po prap atje vajtem.
Kursejani vetes nje hapje teme idioteske dhe nje dukje prej palloshi me keto tema.Atje nuk dihet nr i te vdekurve ti shet dengla ketu.Car jemi keshtu ne Shqiptaret o zot i madh.

----------


## King_Arthur

a ka mundesi qe nje here te vetme keto fenomene natyrore mos lidhen me fene . 

number ti perderisa e ke postuar kete ne forum do te thote qe je dakort me ate prftin por une te sygjeroj dicka hidh nje sy andej nga forumi i shkences po pate kohe 

faleminderit 

king arthur

----------


## _Mersin_

> Paktin të cilin banorët e Haitit kanë lidhur me djallin është shkaku për tërmetin katastrofal të Haitit, konsideron prifti konservator amerikan Pat Robertson.
> 
> Banorët e Haitit kanë qenë nën robëri të francezëve e filloi sqarimin e vet Robertsoni dhe thekson se ata deshën pavarësi andaj lidhën pakt me djallin.  thekson Robertson.
> 
> Banorët e Haitit pavarësinë e tyre e fituan në  vitin 1804. Robertson pohon se prej atëherë tragjeditë skanë të ndalur.
> 
> Paraprakishtë ky evengjelist kontraverz u veçua edhe me deklaratat ku publikisht i lidhi katastrofat natyrore dhe sulmet terroriste me legalizimin e abortit në SHBA. Atëherë ai vlerësoi se Zoti i ndëshkoi amerikanët me uraganin Katrina i cili goditi Nju Orlleansin dhe vrau më shumë se 1.800 njerëz, Robertson theksoi se amerikanët kanë vra më shumë se 40 milionë fëmijë të palindur.
> 
> Me citat prej Dhjatës së Vjetër për atë se çka do tu ndodh atyre që derdhin gjak të pafajshëm, abortin e potencoi se arsyje për shkaktimin e uraganit



Mund te na jape nje pergjigje ky pastori.Po Kishen pse e prishi termeti?

----------


## darwin

*Mjekësia, shiko se si kur ra tërmeti në Indonezi, ia këputi allahu makinës me kupolën e xhamisë. E kishte mortje fare këtë makinën e zezë sikundër predikoi një dijetar islamik, dhe e goditi me gjënë e parë që i kapi dora, vetë xhaminë..
*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po cfare pakti me djallin, aman C'jane keto pallavra kot me kot!
Gjate kolonializmit nje pjese e mire e popujve kane qene te pushtuar edhe ekonomikisht te administruar nga Evropianet. Normalisht si te gjithe vendet qe nje e nga nje ariten lirine ndaj pushtuesit shfrytezuaes te huaj, edhe keto e arriten. 
Ketu behet fjale per katastrofa natyrore e shpresojme qe mos jene si Bora e Kines, e cila ishte e sajuar nga vete Kina. Ishalla nuk jane shtetet e zhvilluara qe s'po bejne eksperimente te tila per te zvogeluar popullsine Boterore, thuaj. Ose ndryshe le te shpresojme qe parashikimet _Maya_ mos jene te verteta, sepse nga ajo qe po shihet, s'eshte mire kjo gjendje e viteve te fundit, me gjithe keto shkaterrime e probleme.

----------


## Apollyon

Prandaj ju urrej ju fetareve!

----------


## mesia4ever

Qa eshte duke fol ky budallai ketu. Ky duhet te shkoje ne burg, e jo te flase ne emer te krishterimit. Ky nuk eshte ne toke te bukes... me vjen te vjell nga deklaratet e tij, e keqja e tij eshte se ky pretendon te flase ne emer te Zotit dhe shume persona i besojne ketij predikuesi te rreme. Termetet ndodhin per shkak te pllakave te tokes, e kjo ska te beje asgje me Zotin. Pastaj edhe ndertesat ishin te ndertuara keq, pa kurrfare standardi e ne kaos total qe e shtoi numrin e viktimave. :xx:

----------


## Elonaa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5TE99sAbwM
> 
> Qa eshte duke fol ky budallai ketu. Ky duhet te shkoje ne burg, e jo te flase ne emer te krishterimit. Ky nuk eshte ne toke te bukes... me vjen te vjell nga deklaratet e tij, e keqja e tij eshte se ky pretendon te flase ne emer te Zotit dhe shume persona i besojne ketij predikuesi te rreme. Termetet ndodhin per shkak te pllakave te tokes, e kjo ska te beje asgje me Zotin. Pastaj edhe ndertesat ishin te ndertuara keq, pa kurrfare standardi e ne kaos total qe e shtoi numrin e viktimave.




Ah medet thoj!Ka plot qe e besojne.Shumica e godinave ishin te ndertuara me blloqe dhe si rezistuan fare goditjes.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Mund te na jape nje pergjigje ky pastori.Po Kishen pse e prishi termeti?


Qa jeni duke thene ti zotri. E xhamine pse nuk e mbrojti 'Allahu'?! A bon ju hiq mos me fol per tragjedi qe u ndodhin njerezve, e te mundoheni ta sqaroni ne 'stilin' fetar. Mbane besimin per veti, se do t'ju peshtyjne njerezit ne fytyre, do te vije koha edhe per kete.

http://seismo.berkeley.edu/~rallen/p...1a.hmedium.jpg

Qashtu faluni jashte

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Paktin të cilin banorët e Haitit kanë lidhur me djallin është shkaku për tërmetin katastrofal të Haitit, konsideron prifti konservator amerikan Pat Robertson.
> 
> “Banorët e Haitit kanë qenë nën robëri të francezëve” e filloi sqarimin e vet Robertsoni dhe thekson se ata deshën pavarësi andaj lidhën pakt me djallin. “ thekson Robertson.
> 
> Banorët e Haitit pavarësinë e tyre e fituan në  vitin 1804. Robertson pohon se prej atëherë tragjeditë s’kanë të ndalur.
> 
> Paraprakishtë ky evengjelist kontraverz u veçua edhe me deklaratat ku publikisht i lidhi katastrofat natyrore dhe sulmet terroriste me legalizimin e abortit në SHBA. Atëherë ai vlerësoi se Zoti i ndëshkoi amerikanët me uraganin Katrina i cili goditi Nju Orlleansin dhe vrau më shumë se 1.800 njerëz, Robertson theksoi se amerikanët kanë vra më shumë se 40 milionë fëmijë të palindur.
> 
> Me citat prej Dhjatës së Vjetër për atë se çka do t’u ndodh atyre që derdhin gjak të pafajshëm, abortin e potencoi se arsyje për shkaktimin e uraganit


Nuk po e lexoj fare kete ,e shikova ne lajme ,ky njeri i poshter qe i thot vetes Kristian,edhe ne vitin 1999 kur Nato dhe Amerika i ra Serbis ,ky plehi ju tha qe shqiptaret jane te NEMUN si rrace muslimane dhe Amerika nuk po ben mire qe po pushton vellezerit e tyre Kristjan SERB
Ky eshte taman njeri kot

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Ajo qe duhet pare me seriozitet eshte fakti nese futet ky termet tek ata natyroret apo tek ata te krijuar nga njeriu me fuqine e projektit HAARP. 
> Nuk kam degjuar asnje ti flase per kete gje pamvarsisht se te gjithe e dine per projektin HAARP dhe fuqine e tij per te modifikuar klimen dhe provokuar termetin.

----------


## bindi

deklarata e keti prifti konservator ne lidhje me termetin ne Haiti ,duhet te jete e motivuar per 
arsye raciste...!

----------


## Dorontina

> Paktin të cilin banorët e Haitit kanë lidhur me djallin është shkaku për tërmetin katastrofal të Haitit, konsideron prifti konservator amerikan Pat Robertson.
> 
> Banorët e Haitit kanë qenë nën robëri të francezëve e filloi sqarimin e vet Robertsoni dhe thekson se ata deshën pavarësi andaj lidhën pakt me djallin.  thekson Robertson.
> 
> Banorët e Haitit pavarësinë e tyre e fituan në  vitin 1804. Robertson pohon se prej atëherë tragjeditë skanë të ndalur.
> 
> Paraprakishtë ky evengjelist kontraverz u veçua edhe me deklaratat ku publikisht i lidhi katastrofat natyrore dhe sulmet terroriste me legalizimin e abortit në SHBA. Atëherë ai vlerësoi se Zoti i ndëshkoi amerikanët me uraganin Katrina i cili goditi Nju Orlleansin dhe vrau më shumë se 1.800 njerëz, Robertson theksoi se amerikanët kanë vra më shumë se 40 milionë fëmijë të palindur.
> 
> Me citat prej Dhjatës së Vjetër për atë se çka do tu ndodh atyre që derdhin gjak të pafajshëm, abortin e potencoi se arsyje për shkaktimin e uraganit


pres me pa durim kometet e priftit per gjakun e derdhur ne shtet arabe.... :rrotullo syte:

----------

